# Canadian Computer Builder for DAW (PT/Cubase)



## studio66

Replacing my studio PC which died a horrible death at my own hand...lol

Looking for a company like ADK in the States thats Canadian and in tune with the needs of DAW users...especially Pro Tools (the finicky beast that it is) and Cubase Pro 9.

MusicXPC's site seems outdated now by whats on it so I'm guessing their not active anymore.

Dont posses the requiste skills to build myself so... 

Thanks to any who may have an opinion!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Oh, I didn't know there were shops specialised in music pc.
Is any computer shop can't do that for you?
I guess you need to find a tech that is also a music gearhead!


----------



## studio66

Ti-Ron said:


> Oh, I didn't know there were shops specialised in music pc.
> Is any computer shop can't do that for you?
> I guess you need to find a tech that is also a music gearhead!


My last PC came from ADK in the States and they even loaded and tested Pro Tools for me.
Its a case of knowing all the particular components and OS tweaks to the 'enth nerdy degree.
My last one ran flawlessly for 6 years without a single crash with Pro Tools....quite a feat.

I likely pay a bit more but the piece of mind is comforting.

Its also why a lot of folks went Mac...used to be easy to just get the latest Mac and you would be good to go...but even those days seem gone.
I'm a PC guy and there are so many variables and choices that I need someone far more dedicated than I to learn them all...lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The system tweaks are overblown (maybe not for Pro Tools which I do not use and gather is more finicky). The main considerations are how quiet the thing is as regards fan noise etc.

There was at least one local company (Toronto) that did this but I can't recall their name right now. I never got one from them; have been building my own. Google is your friend.


----------



## Guest

There was a company in Ottawa that was doing it as well, but I have not seen any of their ads on Kijiji for some time. They were on Bank Street...


----------



## ronmac

Saved By Technology have quite a selection of Music XPC computers listed on their site.


----------



## studio66

Granny Gremlin said:


> The system tweaks are overblown (maybe not for Pro Tools which I do not use and gather is more finicky). The main considerations are how quiet the thing is as regards fan noise etc.
> 
> There was at least one local company (Toronto) that did this but I can't recall their name right now. I never got one from them; have been building my own. Google is your friend.


The fan,video card compatibility and a whole host of other details are what I mean by tweaks 
The Google wasn't very helpful on this one that's why I posted here....
The search continues


----------



## studio66

ronmac said:


> Saved By Technology have quite a selection of Music XPC computers listed on their site.


Forgot about Saved By....Thanks...will check it out....Music XPC s site is still showing Firewire 400 as the "next big thing" lol....


----------



## studio66

Player99 said:


> There was a company in Ottawa that was doing it as well, but I have not seen any of their ads on Kijiji for some time. They were on Bank Street...


I'll do some poking around...Thanks!


----------



## Guest

studio66 said:


> I'll do some poking around...Thanks!


I can't seem to find them anywhere. I know someone who bought from them though. I will call him and get back to you here.

I did find these guys... No computers listed online that I could find, but they say that's what they do: Welcome to Kelly's Music & Computers - KellysMusic.ca


----------



## Guest

Here is that Ottawa company:

GP Systems - Hardware (by make)

Not sure what is going on their as the website is dated and not 100% working...

They did make some killer audio PC's a number of years ago though.


----------



## studio66

Player99 said:


> Here is that Ottawa company:
> 
> GP Systems - Hardware (by make)
> 
> Not sure what is going on their as the website is dated and not 100% working...
> 
> They did make some killer audio PC's a number of years ago though.


Thanks will look into!


----------



## ronmac

Why not go back to ADK? I am guessing exchange rate....


----------



## Lord-Humongous

Would you be using the computer exclusively for music? Ie: not connected to the internet? I've been very slowly getting into recording with GB on my Mac, but it's the family computer. I read elsewhere that a computer dedicated to a DAW shouldn't be running other business like the Internet and email etc. Not sure why though. And I thought that Apple was the computer of choice for a DAW? I didn't realize that a customized PC was an option.


----------



## greco

Lord-Humongous said:


> ..... I read elsewhere that a computer dedicated to a DAW shouldn't be running other business like the Internet and email etc. Not sure why though.


Could someone please comment on this. I'm doing the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

You can, just sometimes programs, constant upgrades, the internet etc. can introduce glitches in the recording side as well as bog down the computer with unnecessary services, drivers etc.. So a recording only box gives you maximum tracks and processing with minimum issues.

I have an i7 I use for everything, but my demands on the music side are not that taxing yet.

You can use 2 hard drives (preferably solid state) for dual booting C drive, and keep one for music. So when you want to record, reboot into the music only drive.


----------



## studio66

ronmac said:


> Why not go back to ADK? I am guessing exchange rate....


They have already quoted a killer new system but yes...the exchange rate is ugly right now....just a look around (like last time) as I rather buy Canadian for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## studio66

ronmac said:


> Why not go back to ADK? I am guessing exchange rate....


They have already quoted a killer new system but yes...the exchange rate is ugly right now....just a look around (like last time) as I rather buy Canadian for a bunch of reasons.


----------



## studio66

Lord-Humongous said:


> Would you be using the computer exclusively for music? Ie: not connected to the internet? I've been very slowly getting into recording with GB on my Mac, but it's the family computer. I read elsewhere that a computer dedicated to a DAW shouldn't be running other business like the Internet and email etc. Not sure why though. And I thought that Apple was the computer of choice for a DAW? I didn't realize that a customized PC was an option.


Apple used to be...and for many still is.
Just finshed reading several articles at Pro Tools Expert about why even they are ditching their Macs...and how Apple is moving away from "studio applications" by focusing more on "consumer" needs....which is clearly the bigger market.
Look at the I/O on the new MacBook Pro...

I've been recording in PT for 15 years and always on custom built PCs...my 1st was a Music XPC (Canadian company) through L&M it was a P4 that was out grown....then my recently deceased ADK build....flawless machine....now this one....

I also use Cubase Pro 9 which (arguably) works better on PC.
So many Pr Tools guys are on Macs as Pro Tools was Mac only for the longest time....we are creatures of habit.....we like what we know


----------



## studio66

greco said:


> Could someone please comment on this. I'm doing the same thing. Thanks.


Its always been a rule of thumb to keep your recording machine off The Google 
I dont ever have WiFi in my machines....just an Ethernet cable I can plug in when I need to update any of the software.
There are lots of tweaks and optimizations for both platforms....some great some perhaps overkill but I tend to adhere as much as I can but sometimes circumstances dictate otherwise.
I have the luxury of being able to afford a separate machine so I can tow that line....but if you cant I wouldnt sweat it too much...learn how to keep the "family" as cleaned up as possible and make some music 
What Player99 said above is spot on as well.
Background tasks can be turned of and/of turn off the WiFi when recording.
Automatic updates is a Daw killer too...
Lots of info out there on this but don't let it scare you off


----------



## Guest

I notice as a PC user looking at Mac users that unlike Windows when Apple updates their operating system a lot of the software cannot move forward, and the new stuff is not backwards compatible. So if you want the new version of your DAW, you have to upgrade your IOS, but lots of plugins and programs will have to be either repurchased or lost in the upgrade... PC software will usually come along for the ride.


----------



## Guest

Canada Computers used to build your computer to your specs for $50 if you bought all the components from them. Also included a 1 year warranty. I was going to build my own but for $50 they could have that pleasure. I think they were asking another $60 to load Windows. I loaded Windows myself. I shopped and got everything on sale. You place orders for parts online but don't pay until at the store. This gives you the flexibility to take advantage of different sales over a number of weeks...


----------



## hollowbody

studio66 said:


> Its always been a rule of thumb to keep your recording machine off The Google
> I dont ever have WiFi in my machines....just an Ethernet cable I can plug in when I need to update any of the software.
> There are lots of tweaks and optimizations for both platforms....some great some perhaps overkill but I tend to adhere as much as I can but sometimes circumstances dictate otherwise.
> I have the luxury of being able to afford a separate machine so I can tow that line....but if you cant I wouldnt sweat it too much...learn how to keep the "family" as cleaned up as possible and make some music
> What Player99 said above is spot on as well.
> Background tasks can be turned of and/of turn off the WiFi when recording.
> Automatic updates is a Daw killer too...
> Lots of info out there on this but don't let it scare you off


Yeah, I use my recording rig for everything, but when I'm doing any sort of tracking, I'll shut down all programs, and kill the network adapter and any unnecessary processes in task manager. Need all that RAM for VSTs!

Having said that, I don't know how much you need to "tweak" a PC to record well. As long as you have the processing horsepower, a good chunk of RAM and a fast HDD, any PC will do. It's just a matter of adjusting your audio card settings for low latency, which isn't something that's too difficult to do on your own, although it can be a little frustrating and, occasionally, time-consuming. But I don't know that I would pay a premium for a specialized builder to adjust my ASIO sliders for me!


----------



## studio66

hollowbody said:


> Yeah, I use my recording rig for everything, but when I'm doing any sort of tracking, I'll shut down all programs, and kill the network adapter and any unnecessary processes in task manager. Need all that RAM for VSTs!
> 
> Having said that, I don't know how much you need to "tweak" a PC to record well. As long as you have the processing horsepower, a good chunk of RAM and a fast HDD, any PC will do. It's just a matter of adjusting your audio card settings for low latency, which isn't something that's too difficult to do on your own, although it can be a little frustrating and, occasionally, time-consuming. But I don't know that I would pay a premium for a specialized builder to adjust my ASIO sliders for me!


By my reasearch it's a bit more than that...it's also very much a component compatibility thing which is peace of mind for me.
ADK comes with a lifetime warranty and they sign into my system remotely and look after anything...anytime.
Never had to take advantage of this because it was built correctly with the right parts


----------



## hollowbody

studio66 said:


> By my reasearch it's a bit more than that...it's also very much a component compatibility thing which is peace of mind for me.
> ADK comes with a lifetime warranty and they sign into my system remotely and look after anything...anytime.
> Never had to take advantage of this because it was built correctly with the right parts


Lifetime warranty is certainly helpful. I guess the peace of mind is worth it, especially if you're using it commercially and can't afford downtime. I guess it depends on what the added cost is and whether it's worth it to you. I've certainly wanted to tear my hair out and kick things trying to chase down a few gremlins here and there


----------



## purpleplexi

Not sure if you are into Macs but I just bought a maxed out iMac and it totally SLAYS for recording. I bought a thunderbolt interface to go with it and I can record, using Positive Grid's "Bias Amp" with no latency. Although I'm a "mac guy" I did look into getting a PC but the exchange is too much from the USA and I'm too lazy to waste time trying to spec out a machine that will work. 

Macs "just work".


----------



## purpleplexi

greco said:


> Could someone please comment on this. I'm doing the same thing. Thanks.


You can have any software you want - what you need to do, with any machine, is turn off any unnecessary services or programs when you are actually recording. You should turn off your Wifi and bluetooth and anything else that takes up CPU or Ram or bandwidth. 

I'm sure that huge, professional studios have mission-critical computers that they don't hook up to the internet though... that's probably where that train of thought comes from.


----------



## Guest

purpleplexi said:


> You can have any software you want - what you need to do, with any machine, is turn off any unnecessary services or programs when you are actually recording. You should turn off your Wifi and bluetooth and anything else that takes up CPU or Ram or bandwidth.
> 
> I'm sure that huge, professional studios have mission-critical computers that they don't hook up to the internet though... that's probably where that train of thought comes from.


I think the train of thought is a result of computers from years ago that were no where near as powerful so to record anything one had to milk every ounce of computing power and memory available. The other reason is having other operations causing clicks and bleeps in the recording as they work in the background.


----------



## purpleplexi

Player99 said:


> I think the train of thought is a result of computers from years ago that were no where near as powerful so to record anything one had to milk every ounce of computing power and memory available. The other reason is having other operations causing clicks and bleeps in the recording as they work in the background.


For sure, as I said, the idea is to make sure no programs or unnecessary services are running in the background. You don't want Spotify, iTunes, Outlook and your internet browser running while you record. You can 100% have any programs you want - just don't run them and turn off their services when you record. 

One thing you can do if you are worried is have a separate login for your recording sessions. You can modify windows to have separate hardware profiles and service profiles, so to speak, so it just loads the "mission-critical" stuff it needs to run.

That being said, for most home recording this might be overkill if you are only doing a track at a time. 

Or, just get a Mac. haha


----------



## Guest

I have an i7 and I can record with my DAW running VST amps and other plugins, plus Superior Drummer. At the same time I will have a video playing on YouTube and 85 tabs open with my internal sound card working at the same time as the interface...


----------

